# My mystery pup - breed guesses?



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

Please meet Porter.

I've shared a few of these first ones before in the dog training forum, but now that he's getting older and maybe looking more like permanent self, I thought I'd post them here and see if anyone has any breed guesses. So far we've had border collie, lab, and canaan mentioned (by people who've met him IRL). I'm sure he's a mix of some sort, and I ♥ him no matter what, but I'm getting more curious as he gets older. He's around 13 weeks old. He's smart, stubborn, wary of new situations, barks a lot, doesn't herd, is not particularly cuddly, is outgoing with other dogs, starts off a little aloof with strangers then is playful, plays nicely with cats, and he scrounges for anything that might possibly resemble food  The shelter said lab/border collie. He's not like any lab or BC I've met, personality wise, and his tail is very curly (I included the bath pic so you could see that), but who knows. Any guesses?

8-9 weeks old


----------



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

9-10 weeks



















(pictures my 3 year old took)


----------



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

11-12 weeks


----------



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

13-14 weeks old


----------



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay I know that was too many pictures, but I wanted to post them all, in case one gave a good clue! 

He's pretty adorable, if I do say so myself.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

i see lab, shepard maybe, pit..ah maybe but not sure, not so sure of b.c? bigger body.


----------



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

JCD - I'm curious what made you think Shepherd... it's one breed I had not thought of.

My new guess (totally different than the BC/lab!) is APBT/Husky... I was trying to look up all the curly-tail breeds, and when I look at Husky puppies' tails - that's Poter's tail!

From the net...

Husky mix puppy









Pitbull mix puppy









Husky/pitbull mix









That would at least explain the tail and the stubborn


----------



## smileypits (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a tough one! The coloring immediately says BC, but nothing else really. The ears, blocky head say APBT but the fur is off for that or husky. Shepherd I don't see at all in the face.... interesting as he gets older... keep posting pics  I know what he is! Cuteypatootey!


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm pretty bad at identifying breeds, but I just had to say that he is adorable :] And your three year old is quite the photographer! Those pictures made me giggle.


----------



## Farore (Apr 20, 2008)

you've really got to wait until they're grown. When Maggie was little they guessed dachshund mix. Now she's 40 pounds with a bushy, curly tail (she had a rat tail) and nobody knows what she is. The coloring reminds me of a border collie or some sort of sheepdog, the size is going to big.

The tail reminds me of that small, skinny pitbull tail, but pitbull is a dominant breed; you'd see more of it in the dog.


----------



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys 

I know it's pretty impossible to really tell until they're grown - but it's a fun obsession right now  Of course we love him no matter what he is!

His coat is weird, I wonder what it will be like when he's older... it's longer and softer than a lab coat, and so far he doesn't shed. But it's shorter than a husky or border collie. I guess only time will tell! 

As for dominance, we do see some: http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/43935-dominant-puppy.html

He's just BRATTY right now! He yips at you if he's not getting what he wants, he's downright defiant about some things (he knows what "down" means, but will NOT do into a "down" unless he REALLY wants a treat and I lay it on the floor, and then he always has to whine about it) and he's hard to housebreak. 

But he's also smart and sweet and irresistably cute!


----------

